# Pb apple TV



## kaipet (2 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Depuis aujourd'hui, je n'ai plus que 2 icônes sur la page d'accueil de mon appelé TV 2° génération (dernière MAJ effectuée) : ordinateur et réglages.

Les icônes d'accès aux locations, Youtube..., présents encore hier, ont disparu...

J'ai vérifié la connexion wifi, redémarré, re-entré mon ID apple store, rien n'y fait !

Help !


----------



## George78 (3 Avril 2012)

... faut connecter ton atv á ton Mac via l'usb mini et restaurer le tout..


----------

